# I Got into a Bunch of Chukars Today...



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

... and this is all I have to show for it.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Haha. I admire your humility. A fun day was had no doubt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I love the honesty!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The pooch looks a little pissed:smile:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> The pooch looks a little pissed:smile:


For sure. I spent the first year thinking she was a crappy hunter. Now she's figuring things out and will spend the next 12 years thinking I'm a crappy hunter.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

At least you got some shots, just think of what you missed on cleaning them.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I feel your pain, I know that feeling only too well. 
I used to be good with a shotgun, now I stink on flying birds.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I've been there too! And yes, your dog looks a little unimpressed. 😁 but. At least you found them, and that's a win.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Still looks like a good day.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Just think of it as catch and release hunting.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Same thing happened to me on New Years Eve. -O,-


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

2full said:


> I feel your pain, I know that feeling only too well.
> I used to be good with a shotgun, now I stink on flying birds.


Try this next time out:
Don't pull the trigger until you CAN'T see the bird. Everyone, including me, lifts their head a tiny bit to see the bird get crunched.
Lifted head= missed bird.
If you don't believe me go shoot a couple clays and I'm sure you will hit them.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been in a bit of a funk lately. Missed some easy birds and I'm pretty sure that's why. I also had my long range choke in from goose hunting while shooting pheasants, that didn't help, but it also didn't make me miss that badly.

Head down!


----------



## hook69 (Nov 26, 2016)

There's a reason they are called devil birds! I had a rough day last week, and my dog gave me that same look. However my dog is a lab and sometimes will chase them when they run so I put some blame on him... at least that's my story! :smile:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

The coolest thing to me about this is that you packed your hulls out - most just leave them. Good job!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> The coolest thing to me about this is that you packed your hulls out - most just leave them. Good job!


This
Plus when you pick them up you aren't leading others to your hard earned spots.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Missing a few is a whole lot better than not finding any. Hopefully you got to enjoy the best part of the experience, watching your dog work wild birds.


----------



## Dexter (Sep 23, 2018)

Good to see you got into some birds, your GWP doesn't look to happy though. Better luck on your next outing. I tried my luck out on Friday with my GWP and lab near Brigham City on the benches. I didn't have any luck at all, just worn out legs and dogs. I haven't hunted chuckars in years. The last time I went was about 25 years ago out by Howell. Any suggestions where to go to give my dogs some experience and possibly put 1 or 2 in the frying pan? I live in the Ogden area.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Dexter, I'll shoot you a PM.


----------

